# I'm new! Need advice



## MSelu08 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
It seems like the people on this forum are more caring and well informed then the doctors I have seen, so I figured I would ask for some opinions.

I am a 25 year old female. My main concern is hair loss. I guess I started noticing hair fall about 7 years ago, but it has just recently gotten worse over the past 2 years. I went to my dermatologist and they ran some tests including thyroid:

TSH: 1.8
Free T4: 1.00
He said these results were "normal"
Also:
Ferritin was low at 29 (I was taking an iron supplement already when this was done)

I had an ANA for any autoimmune diseases and that came back normal.

I did not have a thyroid antibody test done. He said it wasn't necessary since my TSH was normal. This was also my dermatologist. I want to go to another doctor but my insurance is terrible so I wanted to get advice first.

My hair is dry and brittle. My fingernails also have ridges and are brittle. I am very sensitive to the cold except for at night. I wake up after 8-9 hours of sleep and feel just as tired as before I went to sleep. My eyes have dark circles under them. I seem to be anxious all of the time. My eyesight continues to get worse (I don't know if this is thyroid related)

I try to eat as well as can be expected. I take vitamins everyday including B vitamins, Iron and co q-10.

So I guess my question is should my case be worth looking into further or should I now bother since my dermatologist declared my thyroid to be normal?

I'm sorry this is so long. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

MSelu08 said:


> Hi everyone,
> It seems like the people on this forum are more caring and well informed then the doctors I have seen, so I figured I would ask for some opinions.
> 
> I am a 25 year old female. My main concern is hair loss. I guess I started noticing hair fall about 7 years ago, but it has just recently gotten worse over the past 2 years. I went to my dermatologist and they ran some tests including thyroid:
> ...


Ferritin deficiency can cause many of the symptoms you describe. You state your iron is low - do you mean your Ferritin levels?

How much iron supplement are you on and how long have you been on it? When I had similar ferritin levels I never could maintain a higher level due to heavy periods.

As far as your thyroid levels can you please post the ranges as lab's use different lab ranges.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MSelu08 said:


> Hi everyone,
> It seems like the people on this forum are more caring and well informed then the doctors I have seen, so I figured I would ask for some opinions.
> 
> I am a 25 year old female. My main concern is hair loss. I guess I started noticing hair fall about 7 years ago, but it has just recently gotten worse over the past 2 years. I went to my dermatologist and they ran some tests including thyroid:
> ...


Welcome to the board!! Ferritin should be 50 to 100 and the closer to 100, the better. All the symptoms you described could be due to low ferritin.

That said, listen carefully. Most all of us with thyroid disease have low Ferritin issues. The same is true re Vitamin D. This is where we all need to pay attention.

The above is a huge huge clue that you do in fact have thyroid disease even though your labs are coming back in normal range.

What do you mean that ANA came back normal? You should not have any ANA. The range is for reference only so the doctor and track any movement up or down.

I ask you to read the following carefully; there is no normal. Only positive or negative.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/ana/test.html

These are other tests I would suggest...........

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/


----------



## MSelu08 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thank you for your replies!

Lovlkn: Yes I meant Ferritin level. I am on about 27 mg of iron daily. Do you think that is enough? I also have heavy periods

The lab ranges:
TSH (.3 - 5.1) mine was 1.8
Free T4 (.73 - 1.95) mine was 1.00
Ferritin (10 - 220) mine was 29

Andros:

I meant the ANA was normal. Thank you for all of the information. I'm going to write down the names of the tests you recommended and bring them to my doctor.


----------

